# Anno 2070 Offline oder nicht?



## xnotnax (11. September 2012)

Hi,
möchte mir gerne Anno 2070 kaufen allerdings bin mit nun nicht mehr so sicher ob ich's machen soll ;(
Das Spiel an sich soll Top sein.
Doch nun mein Problem:
Ubisoft meint das sich das Spiel offline spielen lässt nur bei der Registrierung ist eine Internet Verbindung erforderlich. Man soll das Spiel
dann sogar ohne CD Spielen können.
Doch wenn man allerdings im Internet schaut liest man von : ABZOCKE, Lügner, nicht kaufen, ständige Internet Verbindung erforderlich, Server nicht abrufbar, Offline Modus geht nicht und es fehlen Funktionen..... 

Wie ist das denn jetzt wirklich? Ist es tatsächlich so schlimm das man es sich nicht holen sollte wie die Host Migration in CoD mw2 ? XD

hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen denn die Beiträge im Internet sind alle von 2011. Kam vielleicht ein Patch raus?

Danke an alle 

MfG Sven


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

Soweit ich weis brauchst du zum starten eine Internetverbindung danach kannst du sie ausschalten, jedoch limitiert dich das in den Spielfunktionen


----------



## Computer_Freak (11. September 2012)

Kauf es nicht!!

Ich habe ständig Probleme damit und die Spitze ist das ich jetzt einen von Ubisoft vorgeschrieben Virenschutz brauche damit ich mich zum Masterserver verbinden kann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

Also bei mir läufts ohne Probleme egal welches Virenprogramm


----------



## blubberlutz (12. September 2012)

Läuft bei mir auch problemlos offline. Nur eben zum Registrieren online


----------



## xnotnax (12. September 2012)

Das ist immer so -_- Geiles Game und dann so ne Schei... Durch den Kopierschutz


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2012)

also wovon ich jetz weis is, dass man offline keine "arche" hat - was auch immer das is ^^ ich hab das spiel wegen dem ruß au ned gekauft, so wie ich schon auf siedler 7 verzichtet hab.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. September 2012)

Die Archen Items kann amn offline ncht verwenden aber das endlosspiel läuft perfekt offline


----------



## xnotnax (12. September 2012)

Also gibt es im endlos Spiel die Arche wieder? Würde sowie so nur Offline zocken =P
Mich regt das auf das es immer wieder so ein paar Idioten so ein geiles, grafisch gelungenes game durch so eine schei?e versauen


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die Archen Items kann amn offline ncht verwenden aber das endlosspiel läuft perfekt offline


 
richtig aber ohne die Items ist das schon sehr eingeschränkt. So kannst du keine Inselweiten Items nutzen z.B. zur Sicherung der Atomkraftwerke oder zur Verbesserung von Produktionsanlagen. 
Ich halte das für Beschiss am Kunden denn auf der Packung steht nicht drauf dass das Spiel im Funktionsumfang eingeschränkt ist wenn du es offline spielst.



xnotnax schrieb:


> Also gibt es im endlos Spiel die Arche wieder? Würde sowie so nur Offline zocken =P
> Mich regt das auf das es immer wieder so ein paar Idioten so ein geiles, grafisch gelungenes game durch so eine schei?e versauen



Die Arche ist im Offline Modus nutzlos. Die kannst du auch versenken. Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## xnotnax (12. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> richtig aber ohne die Items ist das schon sehr eingeschränkt. So kannst du keine Inselweiten Items nutzen z.B. zur Sicherung der Atomkraftwerke oder zur Verbesserung von Produktionsanlagen.



Was heißt das? Du musst wissen, das ich bisher nur Ánno 1701 hatte  Ist das schlimm und störend im Spiel also kann ich keine Atomkraftwerke bauen das wäre nähmlich schon echt nervig. Aber wenn es nur eine kleinigkeit ist dann das für mich nicht so schlimm und wenn es Online keine Server Probleme gibt oder auf Grund einer schlechten Internetverbindung (Wie bei mir -_-^) das Offline Spielen unterbrochen wird habe ich da auch kein Problem mit Google etc. haben sowie so schon alle meine Daten =P

PS: möchte mir die Limited Edition holen kann ich mir noch 4 Monate Zeit lassen oder soll ich lieber jetzt noch bestellen bevor es weg ist?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

du kannst Atomkraftwerke bauen aber sie fliegen dir eben um die Ohren weil du halt keine Inselweiten Items einsetzen kannst die die Unfallgefahr senken.
Du kannst nur zeitlich begrenzte Items bei den Inseln sockeln. Doch die laufen nicht so lange und dann fliegt dir das Ding wieder um die Ohren.
Das gleich gilt für die Ölbohrinseln. Die fliegen dir auch regelmäßig um die Ohren. 
Besonders nervig finde ich halt dass die Arche beim Game Modding auch abgeschaltet wird. Obwohl ich ja nicht mal online mitspiele sondern nur ein einzelnes Endlosspiel mache wirft mit der Ubi Soft Server heraus und Schwupps geht die Arche nicht mehr und das persönliche Profil ist dann natürlich auch weg.

Ich würde warten. Im Oktober kommt das Addon heraus. Du kannst dann beides sicher in einem Bundle kaufen.


----------



## xnotnax (13. September 2012)

Werd ich machen danke =D


----------

